
Shoplifting Detection Software Helps Spot Criminals Before They Strike - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/shoplifting-detection-software-vaak/
======
ColinWright
I thought I'd seen this discussed elsewhere, but my search-fu is failing me.
All I can find is these discussion-less submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309475)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307935)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303710)

Has it been discussed?

------
just_myles
Oh boy. This won't end well. There are so many x-factors/nuances in retail
loss prevention. There will need to be a human to evaluate all cases before
making any kind of contact with a customer.

